# Instagram Famous



## fowldarr (Jan 20, 2020)

So, believe it or not (don't judge me, this is hard for me to admit), I have a lot of vegetarian friends.  While normally I don't care what people think, I decided it was time to start an Instagram feed that was specific to my BBQ, so that family and friends that followed me to see pictures of my dogs and kids and family adventures didn't have to put up with my glutenous, carnivorous, lifestyle.  Anyway, that got me thinking, does anybody else on here have a social media page specific to their BBQ/Smoking/whatever?

(Disclaimer:  I know that some of you don't have social media accounts, I know some of you don't care what vegetarians might think of you, etc. etc. etc., Just let us know where to follow you on social media if you want.

You can find me at @spaceman_bbq on instagram (it's the only one I bother with for this because it's easy to post pictures)


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 20, 2020)

Why would you need social media to follow anyone from this Forum.

You can follow them already right here,

John


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 20, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Why would you need social media to follow anyone from this Forum.
> 
> You can follow them already right here,
> 
> John



You don't.  Just another format that people like to use.  Figured I would ask.  Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 20, 2020)

This is my only social media    and all there will be. I'm old school !


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 20, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> This is my only social media    and all there will be. I'm old school !



There are several members that hold that opinion.  I don't blame them at all.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 20, 2020)

I have a page on Facebook for my BBQ stuff.  Packers and Ribs BBQ......  Check it out if you like...

JC


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2020)

I too am old school and also an old man. I guess that might be why I'm old school.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2020)

Winterrider Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 20, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> This is my only social media    and all there will be. I'm old school !



I'm with you 

 Winterrider
 . . . I think I lasted about 10 minutes on Facebook.

Just got the impression that it had far too many people who required and demanded attention!

Not my cup of tea,

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2020)

My understanding of Facebook is that it took the place of Peyton Place. Just my $.02
Have never been on it and no intentions of doing so.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 20, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> My understanding of Facebook is that it took the place of Peyton Place. Just my $.02
> Have never been on it and no intentions of doing so.
> 
> Warren



Believe me. . .You're not missing much!

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for the like BandCollector it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 20, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> I have a page on Facebook for my BBQ stuff.  Packers and Ribs BBQ......  Check it out if you like...
> 
> JC


I'll check it out.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 20, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I too am old school and also an old man. I guess that might be why I'm old school.
> 
> Warren





BandCollector said:


> I'm with you
> 
> Winterrider
> . . . I think I lasted about 10 minutes on Facebook.
> ...





HalfSmoked said:


> My understanding of Facebook is that it took the place of Peyton Place. Just my $.02
> Have never been on it and no intentions of doing so.
> 
> Warren




Social Media definitely has its pitfalls.  I don't begrudge anybody choosing not to participate.  Just figured I'd start a thread for those that do so they can easily connect.

It looks like we have more shunners of social media than people who partake.  (Probably why this is such a friendly place, most of the time)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2020)

fowldarr Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 20, 2020)

You're welcome HalfSmoked, I always appreciate your input.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2020)

fowldarr said:


> You're welcome HalfSmoked, I always appreciate your input.



Thanks I appreciate that.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 20, 2020)

fowldarr said:


> It looks like we have more shunners of social media than people who partake.  (Probably why this is such a friendly place, most of the time)



LOL!  My sentiments as well.

John


----------



## sandyut (Jan 20, 2020)

fowldarr
   I pretty much use insta the same way.  Two best friends, wife and kids see my insta feed.  But thats all.  mostly post food shots.

FB - burn it to the ground!  the worst invention ever made.  it has ruined our world.  I was there a minute then permanently deleted the account.  Best day!


----------



## Braz (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't get Instagram. It seems the only way to add content is from a smartphone. I work on a PC and it just seems a stupid waste of effort to transfer everything to a phone in order to upload it to instagram. I'm talking photos here.


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah it is primarily a mobile app.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't have a problem with other social sites. But since I already spend a couple hours a day here, I don't really have the ambition to go anywhere else. Well I am into Handgun and Asian Cooking Videos on YouTube.
Nothing wrong with your inquiry.  Don't let these hardcore SMF Guys beat on you...JJ


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 20, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I don't have a problem with other social sites. But since I already spend a couple hours a day here, I don't really have the ambition to go anywhere else. Well I am into Handgun and Asian Cooking Videos on YouTube.
> Nothing wrong with your inquiry.  Don't let these hardcore SMF Guys beat on you...JJ



I’m not the sensitive type. To each their own.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2020)

My Wife and Kids spend hours a day on Instagram and Pinterest. The Fibromyalgia and Arthritis groups are of great value to my Wife. They are both worth a look if you have the time. Lots of BBQ Pros post their tips and techniques...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 20, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> This is my only social media    and all there will be. I'm old school !




I'm so old school...  I don't even own a cell phone ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks for the like Winterrider it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for the like JJS it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 22, 2020)

Well, for the few of you that are on instagram, I've had some companies offer and/or agree to do a giveaway when I hit 500 followers.  So, follow me to win cool stuff.


----------



## NicholasWatson (Sep 11, 2020)

I really like Instagram. I follow Manu's page from My kitchen rules, Jamie Oliver, Royal chef Alan Coxon (know him? he is the author of 9 cookbooks). If you know any interesting pages of chefs, please share them. Actually, I can also call myself a personal chef for my family and I also have an Instagram page. I create cooking posts and share recipes that I got from my Italian great-grandmother. But the problem is that I want to make my page popular, but I have too few followers (mostly my friends and relatives). I found out that there is an option to buy Instagram followers, if you think this is a good idea, please share your thoughts. If you know of other ways to get followers, pls let me know.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 12, 2020)

Afraid I don't do "social media" except for SMF.  Miss Linda calls SMF my *"Facebook for Rednecks"*.   LOL
Gary


----------



## sandyut (Apr 4, 2022)

katemaribell said:


> Thanks for the recommendation!


Welcome to SMF from Utah, USA


----------



## sandyut (Apr 4, 2022)

K
 katemaribell
 you may want to post a thread in "Roll Call" thats where new members post they have joined.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> I too am old school and also an old man. I guess that might be why I'm old school.
> 
> Warren



Must be why, Warren---Same Here!

Old Bear


----------



## bbqjefff (Apr 28, 2022)

I share it on my facebook and I have 2 instagram accounts. One for my barbecue alone which is oldrogerbbq and my main one for everything including bbq which is cocktailtender23


----------

